# US Marshals



## Marco (Jun 29, 2006)

There might be a fugitive in the house next to me.

I was going about my normal business this morning before going to work. I went to go start the car and saw this black charge with black tints trailed by 2 other cars pull up. People with blue over coats that said "US Marshals" with pieces came pouring out. There was about 7-8 of them. And 1 guy had a camera ?(go figure)??

I'm like "oh $#!#, what did I do?". Cause they parked right in front of my house. They ended up going to my neigbhor's house. They covered all entrances as I watch from the safety of my non-bullet proof windows on the second floor. They ended up leaving cause no one was home. 

Thats been the second most interesting thing that happened in my neigborhood in 8 years ago. About 8 years ago I was biking around my neighborhood and saw this peacock walking around on someones roof with tail spread and all. 

Neways, just wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

hehe, stupid peacocks. i saw one shove its head through a fence then jump and break its own neck. schtoopid peacocks.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 29, 2006)

maybe your next door neighbor has a kovachii farm.


----------



## Marco (Jun 29, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> maybe your next door neighbor has a kovachii farm.



hmmm...now that you mention it one of the marshals did kinda look like Glen Decker oke: he didnt have a piece though....lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2006)

What a neighborhood you live in!!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> maybe your next door neighbor has a kovachii farm.



we can only hope!


----------



## Equestris (Jun 30, 2006)

I thought it was funny that they called it all off and just went away because no one was home.  If they were after a dangerous criminal, surely they wouldn't do it like that!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 30, 2006)

Maybe they were playing a practical joke on someone. Those wacky federal marshals.

My dad was a DEA agent for 12 years. He told me once that when he was undercover posing as a drug dealer that he knocked on the door of a supplier and when the person inside said "who is it?" he answered, "DEA".

Whether it was accidental or not, I don't know. But he laughed it off like it was no big deal. I imagine at the time everyone inside the house crapped their pants. I miss my dad.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2007)

they came back and knocked on my door this time instead and woke me up and they go "oh this is 73 were supposed to go to 71" jackasses


----------



## lienluu (Mar 22, 2007)

Marco said:


> Thats been the second most interesting thing that happened in my neigborhood in 8 years ago. About 8 years ago I was biking around my neighborhood and saw this peacock walking around on someones roof with tail spread and all.



A friend of mine came home from work one day and started cooking and noticed a strange sound in her backyard. She walked out and there was a peacock in her back yard. She didn't do anything and just hoped it would go away.

The next day she came home and the peacock was still there, only this time, there was a peahen also!!!

They stayed in her yard for about a week and her neighbor filed a complaint with the city because she was in a no peafowl zone. The inspectors came and she explained the story to them and they went away. On their way out, they were stopped by a man a few blocks away who flagged the inspector down and told him that he needed to file a lost peafowl case. The inspector was like no you don't need to, I know where they are. He took the guy to my friend's place and that was the end of her peafowl era. Apparently he bought them for his wife and she got mad at him and let them out of the pen.


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2007)

This is an interesting bump. Lien...were you having trouble sleeping or something? oke: 

Good luck on the mid-term.


----------

